# Preferred Method of Learning?



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

Tricks of the trade are not an online class commodity, they are insight based. Reps, forums, and working with more experienced workers iare the best place. Videos can help.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I usually end up on youtube watching a dude with no teeth wearing a greasy ball cap.

Seriously, though, I'll watch a five minute video if it shows good installation advice. A salesman in a golf shirt reading from script usually doesn't cut it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Of course forum discussions are generally as valuable as the participants, I learn a lot around here. But very few manufacturer's forums are worth a damn, because you basically have to have very knowledgeable people on there answering questions promptly and thoroughly. Manufacturer web sites don't get big enough that they get much traffic where customers are sharing info and answering each other's questions. 

Generally my first choice for reference material is a good PDF with clear, thorough information and good illustrations when necessary. It's easy to salt these away on the computer for future reference and / or print them out for use in the field. 

Videos are all right, some things come across much better in video, I just hate companies that want me to watch a ten minute video that's basically a narrated powerpoint slideshow - I don't want to sit through fifteen minutes I don't need to maybe maybe not find one paragraph of information. That sucks. It would be better as a PDF slideshow which I could flip through at my own pace, and if needed save on my hard drive. And nobody can seem to resist putting a lot of infomercial junk on their videos.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Information without marketing would be nice. If I'm looking for info on installing or using something, either I already have it, or ease of installation and practicality is what will make me buy it. sometimes the best marketing is a lack of advertising.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Depends upon the product and complexity of the install. Things like basic enclosures and meter sockets probably not. Detailed spec sheets with dimensional drawings and KO dimensions are important. The videos become more helpful with the generators especially when major changes are made to products we are used to. Accurate spec sheets and install instructions available online are incredibly important.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> *What is your preferred method of learning tricks of the trade? Do you use video, online learning courses, forums like ET, manufacturers’ websites?
> *
> Let us know


Having_ personally_ blown up some of your equipment, i'd say _anything_ but the 'hard way' ......~CS~


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I've actually learned a TON of stuff here on ET. There's an incredible amount of knowledge and experience to be found here. 

I also learn from reading stuff but not much from videos. For example, a lot of stuff I have learned about VFDs came from reading the obscure stuff hidden in installation and operating manuals. Not just one manufacturer but all of them. 

Also, a good part of it is simply actual hands-on experience. Some stuff cannot be taught, it has to be learned.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

All good posts. 
Everybody mentioned when they start to hear stuff that they can't see an application they tune it out or turn it off.
This is a good clue to instructors. Before you "get into the weeds" explain why it's worth listening to. The worst reason is "it's going to be on my test".


----------

